# Tolkien Characters



## GreenDragon (Dec 13, 2001)

I'm sure this question has probably been asked allready, but being new to the board, I was wondering, Which Tolkein character reminds you most of yourself?

gd


----------



## Talierin (Dec 13, 2001)

Eowyn

Actually, we haven't had this subject brought up yet!


----------



## Eomer Dinmention (Dec 13, 2001)

Eomer thats why i chose the name and Faramir also remind me of myself


----------



## Grond (Dec 14, 2001)

Actually, it would be Boromir. I'm athletic, strong willed, always thinking of doing good, but at any cost. Looking for short cuts when the long way would be better. Respectful and respected. 

And yes, pierced by many orc arrows. (aka election blues)


----------



## YayGollum (Dec 14, 2001)

Am I like Gollum? I kind of hope so because he's so cool, but I kind of hope not because he's so everything that's wrong with him. There, see, I have an internal conflict, that's like Gollum! I guess that I'm also like Merry or Pippin, not much use, but ready to mess things up or get lucky sometimes. I was just trying to say what I thought about how I was like someone in the books. I still hate hobbitses!


----------



## Moose (Dec 14, 2001)

*I like to think of myself as being like...*

Aragorn, or even Boromir. In all actuallity though I'm probably more like Denethor.

Denethor was one of the most misunderstood characters in the book, INHO. He wanted the old grandeur of Gondor to return and was willing to do whatever was necessary to attain that goal. The problem was he was ensnared, by the same device as Saruman mind you, by Sauron as he didn't have the strength of will to maintain control of the palantir.

So, in a lot of ways I like Denethor, I haven't been snared to evil (yet anyway).

Just my thoughts,
Moose


----------



## Lantarion (Dec 14, 2001)

Perhaps Legolas, as I like archery, I am good at making friends, and I always want to learn more about the world and ancient times.. *sigh*


----------



## Merry (Dec 14, 2001)

I would be like Merry, not the bravest in the world but has an inner strength that helps him get through problems etc. Very loyal friend and willing to help anyone in trouble.

In stature I am more like Aragorn, tall and firm standing. (not as wise though )


----------



## Tar-Steve (Dec 14, 2001)

THAT IS A GREAT THREAD TOPIC! I LOVE IT!

I guess I'm sort of a Merry, Frodo, Faramir concoction. There has to be some hobbit in me because I love beer, food, and mushrooms. I would also be a happy smoker if it were not for the obvious health issues.


----------



## Greymantle (Dec 14, 2001)

Yes, great thread!
We end up sounding so arrogant, comparing ourselves to the great characters of LotR...hehe...
I'd have to say Faramir. Something about his manner and bearing reminds me of myself... though I'm not much of a warrior-type!
It would be interesting to compare the results of this thread to Mike and Kem's thing about the "characters" of some of the Forum members. Tal and mine are the same, but I don't really remember the other ones. If Telchar starts going on about being Elrond...


----------



## Kit Baggins (Dec 14, 2001)

I suppose I'm most like Sam, really. I'm not really very brave unless I have to be, and I'll stick with my friends, no matter what.
Actually, this is quite strange  ...
My best friend Marie reminds me a lot of Frodo, my other friend Emily is like Pippin (she's the one with the sense of humour in our group), and there's a boy in my class called Joel who's so like Gollum, it's scary. No offense to YayGollum here, but Joel is a small, scrawny, ugly creature of indeterminate species. He has a strange way of talking, and is really nice to Marie but treats me with contempt. 
I can't think of any more people just now...

~Kit


----------



## Rosie Cotton (Dec 14, 2001)

I guess that I'm most like Frodo, with a bit of Treebeard in me. I always try to do the right thing, even when it's not in my best interest, and I usually take my good old time thinking about things before I act. Well, I try to be like Frodo with a bit of Treebeard anyway. I'm not sure I really act like that, but hey at least I try.


----------



## Mithrandir (Dec 15, 2001)

Well.......GANDALF  

Actually my friends tell me I'm a lot like Sam because I am so loyal


----------



## ReadWryt (Dec 15, 2001)

Ugkúk! Break things...Kill the great Warrior!! Eat man's flesh and lounge about all day in my attractive blazer with the nifty White Hand embroidered on the pocket...


----------



## Ancalagon (Dec 15, 2001)

I always found I resembled a Dragon of Old, Ancalagon, big, ugly with nasty pointy teeth and a problem falling on large mountian ranges.

Oh for the sake of Eru, would you stop that, Its taken 4 years to rebuild those towers on Thangorodrim! - Bob The Builder (3rd Age, Middle-Earth)


----------



## Kementari (Dec 15, 2001)

I guess im like Merry and Pippin... young, silly, carefree  I''m also like Treebeard because i have a bad memory...


----------



## Lantarion (Dec 15, 2001)

Ugkuk, eh RW? Must be an interesting character, as he doesn't exist! 
heehee, Perfectionist Man strikes again; always on the call, humiliating and correcting dangerous criminals all around the globe!


----------



## ReadWryt (Dec 15, 2001)

I was so darned busy trying to find the "u" with the accent that I misspelled Uglúk! Bahahahahah


----------



## Rian (Dec 16, 2001)

The hobbits remind me the most about myself. They enjoy the simple things in life like food and drink, but there is a hidden strength to them.


----------



## Mr. Underhill (Dec 16, 2001)

I'm probably more like Sam than any other character. I'm a simple guy who likes to garden and stay out of trouble ... but should trouble occur I'm sure to rise to the occasion. I'm not the hero - just his sidekick - but important to his quest nonetheless. And I'm definetly loyal to my friends above and beyond what may be best for myself.


----------



## Moonbeams (Dec 16, 2001)

Great Thread!

Now, which one could I be? My inner devil is whisperin *Sauron, Sauron, conquer them all, bind them in darkness, MWHAHAHAHA*
But, honesly... I like singing, and poetry... and good food, and beer, and nice rainy afternoons spend by a warm fire... 

I guess I'm most like Bilbo!


----------



## Dain Ironfoot (Dec 16, 2001)

Gimli is the man i fancy. If you get in my way i will kill you.


----------



## Eomer Dinmention (Dec 17, 2001)

Eomer of course oh i've already posted in this thread who care 
Eomer in everyway


----------



## Telchar (Dec 17, 2001)

Welcome to the Tolkien Forum Dain! 
At last the Dwarves are begining to show up..

As for who I might whitch character i might be.. I don't know..


----------



## Walter (Dec 17, 2001)

I have already revealed the Gollum-like sides of myself elsewhere (For those who have not read this here is a brief extract: I'm partial for raw fish like sashimi or sushi in general). 

For the remainder I would like to consider myself as incorporating part of Faramir, Tom and Treebeard.

Oh yes and there's a Gandalf side too: sometimes I get into steam quite easily


----------



## menchu (Dec 17, 2001)

Probably we answered to the other threads (favourite character, etc) having in mind the qualities we admire, we would like to have and, why not, the ones we have. But this is the real place where one who figured it out finally asked. Well done.  

I think I have Eowyn's stubbornness, Merry's joyful personality... Aragorn's loneliness-individualism sometimes... Also found something familiar in Maeglin, but prefer to keep it to myself.
I'd like to say I'm as loyal & good friend as Sam, but that must be said by my friends-pals...


----------



## Evenstar (Dec 17, 2001)

Well I'd have to say I'm most like Sam. I'm not the leader but I will stand by my friends no matter what. Also, I'm a bit like Strider, sometimes there's more going on in my mind than others realize.


----------



## pointy-eared (Feb 20, 2002)

even if i am called pointy-eared that's actually what i would like to be, otherwise i am pretty much like eowyn in her girlish love for the image of aragorn, i fall easily for someone without knowing the real him but merely the feelings he inspires me. and i am leading a life that doesn't correspond at all to what i am and want. as k's choice would sing 'life is easy when you fake it...then you wake and you find that your happiness is unrelated to everything you have inside', i mean she literally explodes in the end facing the Nazgul. she unleashed her chains, the women codes and rules, she is free and has never seen herself as feminine, attractive and loveable until the end. She has to face reality and accept her role as a woman. and i am still looking for it, for a first 'death' and a ressurection, and i am waiting for a healer, i cannot do it myself.


----------



## Prince Legolas (Feb 24, 2002)

Pippin reminds most of myself. He was always the 'baby' of the company and was always being reminded of that fact by the others. 
I am the youngest of my family and when I was yonger, my elder brother was forever reminding me of that fact, so I feel quite a kinship with Pippin.


----------



## Aldanil (Feb 24, 2002)

*Hm, Hm, Hoom, Now Let Me Think...*

I fancy myself most like old Fangorn the Onod, chiefly for my slow and mellifluous extreme long-windedness, and also for my great love of groves and forests (whence my user-name's meaning in Elvish).


----------



## Eonwe (Feb 24, 2002)

I'd like to think of myself as Gandalf, harsh sometimes but quick to laugh...

But I think I am like Saruman  Into science and all the details of machines and power. But not enough to setup shop on my own, and always getting blindsided by important details I forgot (like Ents). Always envying the taller tower over there...


----------



## Glory (Feb 25, 2002)

*I guess...*

I don't know a little bit like sam because I always stick with my friends (even they don't do the same or don't think I am their friend) but what do you people think? (of course the ones that know me or have read my posts)


----------



## Nocturno (Feb 25, 2002)

Although songs and music will keep me up all night y would identify with Gandalf, in the slow but patient job of weaving schemes, preparing teams of seeming different individuals and peoples for a certain purpose, and in the appreciation of both the force of numbers and the valuing of each persons individual strenghts and weaknesses.


----------



## Heruhim (Mar 15, 2002)

I'd like to see myself as Strider, but I' more of a mix between Faramir and a lazy hobbit. Of course I have my own Túrin Turambar moments...


----------



## Tao (Mar 15, 2002)

I always thought of myself as Gandalf, Theoden, Pippin, Merry, or an Elf, like Haider (sp?)


----------



## tasar (Mar 17, 2002)

I'm one of the lost ent-wives.


----------



## jks13 (Mar 18, 2002)

I would say I am most defanatly like sauron


----------



## Mormegil (Mar 18, 2002)

For me it would have to be Turin Turambar. Everything just goes wrong for me all the time.


----------



## Woo (Mar 19, 2002)

In my younger days to my late teens i used to be like Boromir, love to fight and was ignorant & arrogant of certain things heedless of the consequences!
But now im in twentyies i have shifted more to the calmness and sudden harshness of Gandalf.
I do certain things to people to see how they would cope in certain situations and am finally able to see more into peoples attitudes and behaviour than just simply saying oh that persons bad minded but actually taking the time to find out why that person is bad minded and try to change that within that person. 
I have a secret desire to be able to do magic but i am told that magic for mortals in the real world we live in is evil!
But however there is a side to me which can be very similar to Sauron & Melkor which i struggle sometimes to overcome within myself.


----------



## Zale (Mar 20, 2002)

I would be Faramir, because if I have to do something I always complete it, plus I'm not agressive & I don't mind following orders (as long as I can see the sense in them). I am also a bit like Sam in that I will stck by my friends no matter what, and I am almost never the leader (although sometimes I'm a Grand Vizier-type person behind the throne!).


----------



## ssgrif (Mar 21, 2002)

For me it would have to be a Pippin / Faramir hybrid.

I'm like a hobbit where I like my beer and alot like Pippin especially because I'm always hungry!

Faramir because I feel that my Sister (although for Faramir it was his brother Boromir) gets the best treatment from my folks than I do, Faramir was always second best to Boromir. But saying that I'd stick to the people I care about through thick and thin, just like Pippin towards his friends and the rest of the Company.


----------



## Goldberry344 (Mar 29, 2002)

there is a website where you can take a test to see who you are most like...i always thought of myself as a sorta Eowen/Arwen mix, but apparently, this website thinks im like frodo.


----------



## Wraithguard (Aug 5, 2005)

Another thread back from the grave! I believe that a Faramir/Melkor mix best fits me. Desiring power and to be greater than any other yet with a distinct sense of loyalty and righteousness.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Aug 5, 2005)

Dang. That link won't work any more!  

Any way!  I think it would have to be.... *really trying to think...* I'd have to say somewhere between Rosie, Arwen and perhaps Goldberry... Likes to have a good time. Would face almost anything before betraying someone. Friends are easy to find if I can only have the guts to say hi. Not much for most arguments, but get me going and BOY!  LOVES art, being outside and not having to be held responsible for anything more then necessary. Is always being thought to be older or younger than I really am. At times a cunning, sarcastic and poetic mind finds it's-self tripping over a sudden lack of knowledge....   Did I miss anything?


----------



## Wraithguard (Aug 5, 2005)

*Did you use the Spell-Cheek Think again?*

The inability to spell any word more difficult than "pig". I don't really see you as much of a GOLDBERRY (spell it correctly). It just doesn't seem to fit you all that well although I could see you as the others including being a bit overdramatic at times.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Aug 6, 2005)

Who?! ME!?!  OVER DRAMATIC!!?!!  You have noooo idea... 

And yes, I hate my own spelling!!!  *AAAAAAHHHHHHH!!! sigh.* It's a very good thing I don't really know you. You and I would drive each other absolutely CRAZY!!! Not that we aren't now!  

Perhaps we should add Marry and Pippin to that list...


----------



## e.Blackstar (Aug 6, 2005)

Eowyn, probably.


----------

